# Moving to Dubai with young children.



## Drakey (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi,

My wife and I are teachers in the UK and are looking into the possibility of spending some time teaching in Dubai or Abu Dhabi.

We have two young children, Yewan, aged 2 and Finlay aged 6 months.

Would anyone be able to offer any advice on moving out there? 

Ideally is it a suitable place to bring up young children? What is childcare like as we may need it for Finlay and what are rental prices for a 3/4 bed villa in a reasonable location?

In terms of work and teachers salary is there an opportunity for us to save money? We are not big drinkers or party goers so won't be spending money that way. 

I have done a lot of research on the web but I think it's nice to hear from people in a similar position.

Thank you in advance for your help.

Adam


----------



## rg1976 (Jan 8, 2012)

You will enjoy it and for the kids its good. Look on the palm for villas or mirdiff but depends where you work. Also get a nanny it's good. Lots to do for kids


----------



## Drakey (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you for your reply.

Is there anyone who has been out there for a little longer that could offer any advice.

Thanks


----------



## spicypepper (Aug 29, 2011)

Drakey said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Is there anyone who has been out there for a little longer that could offer any advice.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

We have just moved out here with 2 young children and we are loving it. We have only been here 2 weeks but the weather is fantastic and there is so much to do for the children.

I would suggest a compound for your family rather than a stand alone villa. That way your children can meet other children as most compound's have a pool. My children are loving it and I'm being requested to go every day! It will also be a good way for your wife to meet friends. 

We are living in Jumeriah 2 which is fantastic and close to the beach. The beach park is a great place for kids and has lots of playgrounds. 

Have a look on Dubizzle to see what you can get for your money, I would say villa's would be about 200,000 AED upwards a year in Jumeriah/Umm Suqeim area but I have not looked at any other area's so can't advise.

I'm sure your family would love it! good luck!


----------



## Drakey (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks,

How old are your children? We will be coming in September if we do come and our youngest will be 1. Do you know anything about childcare/nurseries?


----------

